# Shipping to/from San Felipe BCN



## management.ifp (May 9, 2018)

We will be spending a month in San Felipe summer of 2018.
We have three questions:
1. We have an 1998 Toyota Sienna that is only worth 300 USD in Utah where we live. It has a bad piston but everything else is great (even the AC). Is there a parts yard in Mexicali or San Luis Colorado that would pay more for the van than 500 USD? (because environmental regulations may be different). Is there anyone near the boarder that would like a reliable used car?

2. The van will be empty. Would anyone like to risk putting some cargo in it? South bound only

3. The wife and kids will be in a 2015 Honda Pilot towing a trailer full of water toys and bikes. There is room for more cargo. Would anyone like to put something in the trailer (North or south bound)

4. We would love to hangout with anybody in SanFelipe this summer. Just message me.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I do not believe you can sell an american plated car in Mexico...Maybe Baja is different.. 
Have you been to San Filipe in the summer before? 
Hope you have a place with A?C...
Temps. as high as 120℉ were recorded last summer, good luck.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

chicois8 said:


> I do not believe you can sell an american plated car in Mexico...Maybe Baja is different..
> Have you been to San Filipe in the summer before?
> Hope you have a place with A?C...
> Temps. as high as 120℉ were recorded last summer, good luck.


In Mexicali you should be able to sell the car, a crazy amount of vehicles here are unregistered, or registered under the weird fake plates system set up by "lawyers."

500$-600$ and it should go by pretty quick.

These sells will typically be to individuals. A yard won't take it for very much.

I'm not a super fan of SF, if you want better amenities, similar prices, fun with water/sand toys, why not try Rocky Point?

If you want beautiful water, amazing views... drive a bit further (about 2 hours) and you'll get to Gonzaga Bay. It's absolutely beautiful. There's a great little hotel in the area, that's built on a... sort of peninsula, that's subject to access depending on water-tides. Alfonsia's is the name.

And if you keep on driving another couple of hours, you'll get to Bahia de los Angeles, a small seaside village. You can take a boat out and see the whale sharks in the summer.


----------

